# You Canadians have pushed it too far



## Gop guy (Apr 29, 2004)

If you do not return those traitors to us, then you will have officially broken the last straw.

You've done nothing to route out terrorists in your country since 9/11.

Now this!?

The French boycott hurt them badly, it'll hurt you too, hand those deserters over.


----------



## Isaac Brock (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gop guy _
> *If you do not return those traitors to us, then you will have officially broken the last straw.
> 
> You've done nothing to route out terrorists in your country since 9/11.
> ...



Your gross overgeneralization is a discredit to you, your country and legitimate conservative thought.

We have done plenty to root out terrorists.  However, Canada is a sovereign nation, with it's own laws and values.  Disagreement over the war in Iraq does not equate, terrorism by any means.   If those "traitors" do not have a legitimate asylum claim they will be returned to the US for prosecution.  This isn't Iran or Saudi Arabia, we do have "due process" something you should be happy we have.

I suggest you do more research on Canada's role in the global fight against terror.

http://www.dfait-maeci.gc.ca/can-am/menu-en.asp?act=v&mid=1&cat=1&did=1684


----------



## jimnyc (Apr 29, 2004)

Well stated, Isaac, as usual.   

Gop Guy - I'm guilty of the generalizations myself from time to time, but at least I unleash when someone comes here looking for trouble. I don't mean to unload on all of Canada, but I get caught up in the heat of the moment. Save the anger for those users. We have some decent Canadian folk who post here who don't deserve to have their country trampled on. We get upset when someone comes here and posts that 'all americans are ignorant slobs', and it pisses us off to no end. I'm sure that's how our Canadian friends feel when someone labels their entire country with the same brush.

Besides, our NHL would be almost non-existent if it weren't for the Canadians!  :


----------



## Gop guy (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Isaac Brock _
> *Your gross overgeneralization is a discredit to you, your country and legitimate conservative thought.
> 
> We have done plenty to root out terrorists.  However, Canada is a sovereign nation, with it's own laws and values.  Disagreement over the war in Iraq does not equate, terrorism by any means.   If those "traitors" do not have a legitimate asylum claim they will be returned to the US for prosecution.  This isn't Iran or Saudi Arabia, we do have "due process" something you should be happy we have.
> ...



Okay, I went A LITTLE OVERBOARD with those remarks.  I know you guys were with us in Afganistan, and if I remember correctly, we dropped a couple bombs on your troops accidentially.

Sorry, is that what this is about?  LOL.


----------



## Isaac Brock (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gop guy _
> 
> 
> Sorry, is that what this is about?  LOL. [/B]



I could ask you the same question?  Why, truly, the great disdain for Canada?  Previous posts have also suggested the same thing.

If you are asking why I am being defensive, the answer is simple.  I am a Canadian, I love my country and am proud to be a Canadian citizen.  Just as you are American and proud to be a US citizen.  

If I came out and said something ridiculous like "All Amerikkkans are ignorant and their soldier$ deserve to be shot in Iraq" (Taken directly from a Yahoo board) I'd imagine you'd react too.  If there's a point to be made, we can debate as has been done, but a baseless accusation won't get you much farther than the debates on the Yahoo boards.  Let's just end this now.


----------



## insein (Apr 30, 2004)

I really have no problem with canada.  They on the whole are very similar to us.  They very rarely bad mouth us.  They usually give what troops they can to support us (albeit when you only have 50k as your army theres only so much you can give).  

They only reason to complain is because they speak french.  that just reminds me of those stinking weasels on the opposite side of the ocean.  The french i have no condolences for.  Only pity and anger.


----------



## Gop guy (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Isaac Brock _
> *I could ask you the same question?  Why, truly, the great disdain for Canada?  Previous posts have also suggested the same thing.
> 
> If you are asking why I am being defensive, the answer is simple.  I am a Canadian, I love my country and am proud to be a Canadian citizen.  Just as you are American and proud to be a US citizen.
> ...



Damn man, if you didn't notice, I apoligized in my earlier post, it's been over.


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 30, 2004)

Canada has fine English origins, and I don't even mind the French part of it.  Can't those two get along?  It's Canada's absurd hate speech laws I have a problem with... and the insane political correctness that makes Canada a haven for terrorists... not that the U.S. is so great itself!


----------



## Isaac Brock (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gop guy _
> *Damn man, if you didn't notice, I apoligized in my earlier post, it's been over. *



My apologies... I must have misunderstood what you wrote.


----------



## Isaac Brock (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by William Joyce _
> *Canada has fine English origins, and I don't even mind the French part of it.  Can't those two get along?  It's Canada's absurd hate speech laws I have a problem with... and the insane political correctness that makes Canada a haven for terrorists... not that the U.S. is so great itself! *



Our hate speech laws are a reflection of our identity of having a cultural mosaic.  Racism has no place in our country and I, for one, hope that tradition continues.  I don't care if it's white on black, black on asian, asian on native, native on white, they're all wrong.  Multiculturalism is a priority value and one that I think makes for a unique cultural identity.

As for Canada being a terrorist haven there is perhaps some truth in this.  Our immigration policies have changed very little since Canada's inception.  The system is changing to be more in line with the US, but as long as we have our dated refugee claimant system, we have a huge whole in our security net.  

However, it should be noted that attacks on Canadian soil by terrorists are few, if any and there has yet to be an attack on the US by terrorists from Canadian soil to the best of my knowledge and all potential terrorists have been caught thus far.


----------



## Gop guy (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Isaac Brock _
> *My apologies... I must have misunderstood what you wrote. *



It's cool, you are a guy, right?


----------



## Isaac Brock (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gop guy _
> *It's cool, you are a guy, right? *



Last time I checked.


----------



## Gop guy (May 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Isaac Brock _
> *Last time I checked.  *



Right, just had to be sure.


----------



## CrazyLiberal (May 8, 2004)

Pity and anger for the French because?.. They helped us win our freedom from English oppresion in the Revolutioniary War.. Because they have have been a long time ally of us for hundreds of years?.. Because they won't send troops to our war, like almost every other major nation except England?


----------



## rtwngAvngr (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *Pity and anger for the French because?.. They helped us win our freedom from English oppresion in the Revolutioniary War.. Because they have have been a long time ally of us for hundreds of years?.. Because they won't send troops to our war, like almost every other major nation except England? *



French have abdicated world defense to others long ago.  They're no longer global leaders, but whiny weak children, who hate adults, and think homework isn't fair.


----------



## Gop guy (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *Pity and anger for the French because?.. They helped us win our freedom from English oppresion in the Revolutioniary War.. Because they have have been a long time ally of us for hundreds of years?.. Because they won't send troops to our war, like almost every other major nation except England? *



Wrong wrong and, oh, wrong again!

Wish to know something?

I think the French have the most beautiful language on Earth
I also think their culture is the richest in art, food, and sosphistication.

I loved France under the Bourbons and the great Napoleon, they were unstopable, and SO cool.

The once great nation of France lost it's remaining shreds of honor after WWII.  I'm pretty sure the humiliation and subsequent socialist governments are responsible for this.

We also have OVER 30 NATIONS with us in our coalition of the willing.

THE RIGHT IS RIGHT


----------



## insein (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *Pity and anger for the French because?.. They helped us win our freedom from English oppresion in the Revolutioniary War.. Because they have have been a long time ally of us for hundreds of years?.. Because they won't send troops to our war, like almost every other major nation except England? *



Is that why France sent troops to Afghanistan.  Perhaps they didnt go into IRaq because of the Billions of dollars they were taking from Sadaam.  I also forgot that those 30 countries that went with us were insignificant in the world.  We should just tell them to go home because they don't count.


----------



## CrazyLiberal (May 8, 2004)

They should go home you are right, they don't count. This is America's and England's war and as much as you can pass it off as your 30 country "coalition of the willing" only 6 of the countries have ANY troops in Iraq, and except Britain they are all lower than 1% of all the tropps in Iraq total! I could get a list of these pitiful little countries, but it would be wasting my time. I would say 60% of them the average American would have never heard of in their entier life! We would probably not be able to spell most of their names!

George Bush #1 at least had a REAL coalition, with a diverse pool of troops in Iraq.


----------



## Gop guy (May 8, 2004)

Those countries ARE significant, you're just saying that because you're a lib.

THE RIGHT IS RIGHT


----------



## CrazyLiberal (May 8, 2004)

The countries AREN'T significant. About 20 out of those 30 countries do absolutely NOTHING to help with the war in Iraq, they don't send troops, they don't give finicial support.. nothing. They justed agreed to have their name on the list so they could suck up to America.

The only country of major signifigance in Iraq besides America is England. Only minor significant countries are Poland and Spain.


----------



## insein (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *The countries AREN'T significant. About 20 out of those 30 countries do absolutely NOTHING to help with the war in Iraq, they don't send troops, they don't give finicial support.. nothing. They justed agreed to have their name on the list so they could suck up to America.
> 
> The only country of major signifigance in Iraq besides America is England. Only minor significant countries are Poland and Spain. *



Coalition of the Willing

Western Europe:
 United Kingdom
 Spain
Portugal
 Denmark
 Netherlands
Iceland
Italy

Baltic States:
Estonia #
Latvia #
Lithuania #

Central Europe:
 Poland
 Czech Republic
 Slovakia #
Hungary

Balkans:
 Albania #
Macedonia #
 Romania #
 Bulgaria #
Turkey
Croatia #
Slovenia #

Eastern Europe
 Ukraine

Asia
Japan
South Korea
Singapore
Philippines
Afghanistan
Azerbaijan
Uzbekistan
Georgia
 Marshall Islands
Micronesia
Solomon Islands
Mongolia
 Palau
Tonga

North America:
 United States of America

South and Central America:
El Salvador
Colombia
Nicaragua
Costa Rica
Dominican Republic
Honduras

ANZ:
 Australia

Middle East:
Kuwait

Africa:
Eritrea
Ethiopia
Uganda
Rwanda
Angola 

Top ten by proportion of population
1 USA 130,000 47.7 
2 United Kingdom 9,000 15.2 
3 Denmark 420 7.8 
4 Netherlands 1,100 7.0 
5 Poland 2,460 6.7 
6 El Salvador 361 6.2 
7 Honduras * 368 6.1 
8 Mongolia 160 6.1 
9 Bulgaria 480 5.9 
10 Italy 3,000 5.3 

Top ten by proportion of military
1 USA 130,000 94.8 
2 Honduras  368  44.3 
3 United Kingdom 9,000 42.4 
4 Latvia 120 20.9 
5 Netherlands 1,100 19.5 
6 Mongolia 160 17.6 
7 Denmark 420 17.3 
8 El Salvador 361 14.7 
9 Australia 800 14.5 
10 Dominican Republic 302 12.3 


http://www.geocities.com/pwhce/willing.html

Yep pretty insignificant.  Why do we even acknowledge these countries existence anyway?  They obviously are of no use to anyone, let alone being a member of this coalition.  Funny how liberals play down the efforts of countries who were brave enough to join in on the fight against terrorist animals but we'll praise the poor Iraqi Criminals for living through their ordeal in a Prison.


----------



## Gop guy (May 8, 2004)

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it crazyass.

THE RIGHT IS RIGHT


----------



## Undeceived (May 29, 2004)

Reply to: GOP GUY "The French boycott hurt them badly, it'll hurt you too, hand those deserters over."

What is the matter with you right-wing Americans? Youve forgotten all the reasons you had for breaking away from England over 200 years ago. The economy of the 13 colonies was manipulated by England for its own benefit, while the colonists had no say in the matter. Remember, NO TAXATION WITHOUT REPRESENTATION. Now youve become more arrogant than your former oppressors. Economic threats and military threats spew out of your mouths. Canada is a sovereign nation, not a colony of the U.S.  

HYPOCRITS !!!

And you wonder why the world is losing respect for the U.S.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2004)

Originally posted by Insein, and a lot more too:

Top ten by proportion of population
1 USA 130,000 47.7 
2 United Kingdom 9,000 15.2 
3 Denmark 420 7.8 
4 Netherlands 1,100 7.0 
5 Poland 2,460 6.7 
6 El Salvador 361 6.2 
7 Honduras * 368 6.1 
8 Mongolia 160 6.1 
9 Bulgaria 480 5.9 
10 Italy 3,000 5.3 

Top ten by proportion of military
1 USA 130,000 94.8 
2 Honduras 368 44.3 
3 United Kingdom 9,000 42.4 
4 Latvia 120 20.9 
5 Netherlands 1,100 19.5 
6 Mongolia 160 17.6 
7 Denmark 420 17.3 
8 El Salvador 361 14.7 
9 Australia 800 14.5 
10 Dominican Republic 302 12.3 

I really loved this! Good work! I for one, like when someone finds some data to back up their point.


----------



## MrMarbles (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't know about Isaac. He/She does have excellent points. But i've seen the types of slurpees he/she buys, and I gots to tell you,  i'm not sure which team he plays for.

lol Just kidding.

Ya Multiculturalism!

Ya Universal healthcare!

Ya for everything!


----------

